# gary and julie bailey,manchester,england



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all,We are currently in the process of moving from manchester,england to sunny dubai.We have two children age 11 and 5,could anyone give us good advice on were to live and schooling.We have a budget of 55,000 for schooling and 175,000 for housing.I will be staying in a hotel with the two children when we arrive on the 30th november,whilst my husband works,so i am desperate to rent somewhere quick.My husband and i are coming for 5 days on the 22nd october so i want to view some properties then if anyone can give me some good rental agents.many thanks if you can help julie and gary


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum! And congratulations on your coming move to Dubai. I moved your post to the Dubai forum, where you might get more answers. There are several threads there about finding a place to stay and leases, so be sure to look through the existing posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

Best of luck with the move what job is your husband going to be doing and where in dubai is his job going to be this will determine where abouts ye need to look for apartments or a villa. The greens is a nice area you could get a 3br apartment there which is close to a few schools


----------



## NicolaFinn (Oct 17, 2007)

My husband and I are also moving to Dubai from Altrincham, Cheshire in the New Year. We are in exactly the same position as you, so if you find out anything you think is useful re: areas to live, estate agents, and so on, please keep me posted.
Good luck with the move
Nicola, Matt & Louis Finn


----------



## Dubai Rental Properties (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

I am both a Premium Member of ExpatForum's sister site (TotallyProperty), and Owner of a site called Dubai Rental Properties, a website designed to help people like yourselves find suitable accommodation in Dubai

(You can find us by typing our name into Google)

I would be happy to help any advise you on queries you may have. and hopefully help you find a suitable property.

Please send me an personal message or reply to this thread for further details.

Alternatively please take a look at the site, and use the search tool to browse through properties.

We are rather new, so the profile is currently quite small, but properties are being listed regularly, so hopefully something will will be appropriate.

All the best,

DRP


----------

